# Assassin's Creed - Film: Stuntman wagt den Todessprung aus 38 Metern - Behind the Scenes-Video



## Launethil (27. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed - Film: Stuntman wagt den Todessprung aus 38 Metern - Behind the Scenes-Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed - Film: Stuntman wagt den Todessprung aus 38 Metern - Behind the Scenes-Video


----------



## Aenimus (27. August 2016)

Und jetzt bitte noch mal in einen Heuwagen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. September 2016)

Don't try this at home?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2016)

Der Mann hat Mumm.


----------



## DasMinderheitenvotum (3. Januar 2017)

...ne ne ne...wer beurteilt bitte Assasins creed mit 2 sternen? Ich hab es nie gespielt, also ohne irgendeine Idee oder voreingenommene Meinung gesehen, 
Der mit ABSTAND beste Film der LETZTEN Jahre....storry,charaktere,Umsetzung,kamera, TON, französisch,spanisch,latein, englisch, Inquisition, parkour,assasinen klinge, (check),Action, spannung, und ein Faßbender in der Rolle seines Lebens.....toll...starker film...5.5 von 5....bamm


----------

